# ? Tonkinola Everready Rod ?



## Mooskugel (16. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen
haben heute eine gespließte Rute mit der Aufschrift aus dem Betreff erstanden. Nach einer kurzen Google Recherche habe ich nichts zu so einer Rute gefunden. Anbei ein paar Fotos und Infos zu der Rute.
2 teilig + 2 Spitzen Teile eins davon ist deutlich kürzer und auch stabiler. Ringe scheinen aus Achat zu sein, dem Aussehen nach zu urteilen und sie haben verschiedene Farben.


Wer kann mir da weiterhelfen.












	

		
			
		

		
	
#

Dazu gab es noch eine Rolle.










Gruß Bernd


----------



## Dübel (16. Januar 2021)

Die Rute schaut klasse aus! 
Kannst du noch ein paar Detailbilder machen, @Luis2001? Vor allem wäre ein Bild von der Aufschrift interessant. 
Das schöne Stück scheint ja in einem ziemlich guten Zustand zu sein. Hast du vor, sie zu benutzen?
Hast du noch mehr gespließte Ruten oder ist das deine erste?


----------



## Mooskugel (16. Januar 2021)

Die alten Rute hat sich mein Sohn angeschafft, der hat so ein Faible für die alten Sachen. Er hat vor einiger Zeit schon mal eine alte Rute restauriert. Ich stehe bei den ganzen Fragestellungen mit Rat und Tat zur Seite.

@Dübel du hattest uns bei der ersten Restauration mit einem Rutenring ausgeholfen 





						Rutenring gesucht
					

Hallo zusammen   suche etwas ähnliches wie den folgenden Rutenring. Der Innendurchmesser des Ring´s beträgt 16mm. Wer da noch was hat oder einen Tipp wo man sowas noch bekommen kann kann sich ja mal melden.  Danke und Gruß Bernd




					www.anglerboard.de
				




Detailbilder habe ich versucht sind aber aufgrund der sechseckigen Form nicht ganz einfach. 
Falls andere Detailaufnahmen benötigt werden einfach melden.


----------



## Dübel (16. Januar 2021)

Ah, jetzt erinnere ich mich! Die schöne Brink-Rute.

"Everready" war ein Begriff, der von DAM genutzt wurde. Das ist aber vermutlich keine DAM Rute. Dann wär da wohl ein Ziegenspeck Emblem drauf.
Die Aufschrift ist ja auf die recht dicke Lackschicht geschrieben. Eventuell hat die Rute mal jemand neu lackiert und ihr dann einfach einen wohlklingenden Namen gegeben.

Ist sie denn noch funktionsfähig? Ich würde die wahrscheinlich nur sauber machen und so fischen wie sie ist. 
Sollten die Achatringe arg Riefen haben, kann man die ganz einfach rausschleifen und polieren. Das ist lediglich ein bisschen zeitaufwändig aber sehr einfach zu machen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (16. Januar 2021)

In meinen Augen ist das eine Split-Cane DAM Rute, vielleicht kannst du auf dem Blank noch die Reste von einem Ziegenbock erkennen. Ich kenne sie nur als Fliegenrute mit den gleichen Bindungen. Die Rolle ist in München von Jakob Wieland hergestellt worden. Da das Geschäft um 1956 eingestellt wurde, ist sie wenigsten so alt, wenn nicht älter. Wieland seine Rollen und Ruten waren zu seiner Zeit schon die stark gehobene Klasse. Also pflege sie gut. Vielleicht weiß @eiszeit noch mehr darüber.

Edit: Herstellungszeit müßte zwischen 30er Jahre und Anfang der 60er Jahre liegen, von der Rute.


----------



## Minimax (16. Januar 2021)

Die Rute könnte aus Verkriegsproduktion sein. Eveready ist ein Hinweis auf alte DAM Produkte, (Oha, @Dübel schrieb das bereits, tchuligom)
Und die Hülsenzapfen mit dem kleinen Stift deuten bei Splitcanes generell auf ein hohes Alter hin, ebenso wie eine dunkle Blankfarbe (also tendenziell).


----------



## Mooskugel (16. Januar 2021)

Vielen Dank schon mal für die Einschätzung.
Bezüglich der Rolle findet Google auch einige Treffer.
Zu der Rute habe ich aber gar nichts gefunden. Everready hatte ich ebenfalls als DAM Bezeichnung gefunden. Sonst habe ich aber nichts auf der Rute gefunden, was auf DAM oder einen anderen Hersteller hinweist.


----------



## Schuppenputzer (17. Januar 2021)

Zur Rute: die ist zweifelsfrei, wie schon geschrieben, aus der Vorkriegszeit von DAM.

Nachdem mir die Kopie einer Kopie des Katalogs aus den 30ern vorliegt, kann ich noch etwas konkreter werden und mich auf 2 Möglichkeiten einschränken, welche sich aus* Länge* und *Gewicht* ergeben.

Jetzt bist Du wieder an der Reihe und wir können die Ratestunde erfolgreich abschließen.

Lieber Gruß, Reinhard


----------



## Dübel (17. Januar 2021)

Ohhh, dann ist das ja echt ein Schätzchen. Sowas findet man in so einem guten Zustand selten!


----------



## Mooskugel (17. Januar 2021)

Schuppenputzer schrieb:


> Zur Rute: die ist zweifelsfrei, wie schon geschrieben, aus der Vorkriegszeit von DAM.
> 
> Nachdem mir die Kopie einer Kopie des Katalogs aus den 30ern vorliegt, kann ich noch etwas konkreter werden und mich auf 2 Möglichkeiten einschränken, welche sich aus* Länge* und *Gewicht* ergeben.
> 
> ...


Ui, das hört sich ja sehr gut an. Schön das wir das Glück haben so ein Teil vor der Entsorgung zu bewahren.

Hier die Maße der Teile

Handteil
Länge 114 cm Gewicht 471g

Mittelteil
Länge 115 cm Gewicht 182g

Spitze lang
Länge 115 cm Gewicht 74g
Spitze kurz
Länge 73 cm Gewicht 60g

Damit ergeben sich zusammengesteckt folgende Gesamtlängen und Gewichte,
mit langer Spitze 334cm, 727g
mit kurzer Spitze 292cm, 716g

Längen wurden nur rechnerisch ermittelt, da in den Steckverbindungen noch Korkstücke sitzen. Die haben wir mal nicht rausgepopelt. Siehe Bild





Natürlich wäre ich auch an einer Kopie, von der Kopie, von der Kopie der Katalogseite interessiert.

Vielen Dank für eure Bemühungen.  

Ps.
So wie es aussieht war die Rolle an der Rute verbaut. Als wir sie gefunden haben waren sie nicht "verpaart". Man kann die Form, den Abdruck des Rollenfusses aber am Rollenhalter erkennen. Kann man das Alter der Rolle an irgendeinem Merkmal festmachen?


----------



## eiszeit (17. Januar 2021)

Denke ist die Earl, auch wegen den Brückenringen.


----------



## Peter117 (17. Januar 2021)

Diese hier?


----------



## Schuppenputzer (17. Januar 2021)

....hätte ich jetzt auch gesagt!


----------



## Peter117 (17. Januar 2021)

Dann brauche ich die gleiche Seite nicht nochmal posten...
Ein hab' ich noch...
Kostete damals 65 RM...


----------



## Dübel (17. Januar 2021)

Klasse! 

Die Rute ist dann wohl im Lauf ihres langen Lebens wenigsten einmal überarbeitet und durchgehend mit Achatringen ausgestattet worden. Dabei ist vermutlich die ursprüngliche Beschriftung abhanden gekommen. 

Ist das Material denn noch elastisch oder eignet sich die Rute doch nur als Ausstellungsstück?


----------



## Mooskugel (17. Januar 2021)

Ihr seid die Besten.



Dübel schrieb:


> Ist das Material denn noch elastisch oder eignet sich die Rute doch nur als Ausstellungsstück?


Das möchten wir im Moment ungern ausprobieren.


----------



## Peter117 (17. Januar 2021)

Ich hab' noch was zu Tonkinola gefunden...


----------



## Mooskugel (20. Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen
nachdem wir nochmal die Beschreibung gelesen haben und die Rute nochmal genau angesehen haben sind wir zu dem Schluss gekommen das es von der Ausstattung eher die 1991 D "Lord" ist. Laut Beschreibung hat die "Lord" zusätzlich zur Earl eine komplette Ausstattung mit Achatringen und die Verbindungshülsen sind mit einem Bajonettverschluss ausgestattet. Das ist beides gegeben.  Zusätzlich ist das Gewicht der Rute mit 727g deutlich näher an der Lord als an der Earl.
Wie die in der Beschreibung angegebenen Farben der Wicklungen zu werten ist kann ich nicht beurteilen. Ebenso kann ich nicht beurteilen ob die Rute 12-fach gespliesst ist. Kann es sein, dass in den Jahren vorher oder nachher diese Rute in leicht variierenden Ausstattungen hergestellt wurde?

Siehe Fotos.


----------



## Dübel (20. Januar 2021)

Sensationell! Was für ein Fund!!!


----------

